# Looking for new music



## bnwchbammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm bored of music... kinda. Well I just wanna pick up something new. I basically like everything (cept popular hip/hop or rap)

Let's see what I listen to with just a quick browse through my media player:
The Avalanches, Basshunter, The Beatles, Cage the Elephant, Coldplay, cornandbeans (from newgrounds), The Cure, Daft Punk, David Byrne, David Gray, Electric Light Orchestra, Elton John, Elvis Costello, Eric Clapton, Explosions in the Sky, Fall Out Boy, Five For Fighting, Foo Fighters, Franz Ferdinand, Gomez, Gorillaz, Green Day, Hello Madness (torrent only release), Jack Johnson, Jason Mraz, Jet, July for Kings, The Killers (old stuff), Linkin Park, MGMT, Moby, Modest Mouse, Neil Young, Oasis, Pearl Jam, Phoenix, Radiohead, Red Hot Chili Peppers, R.E.M., Sigur Ros, The Smashing Pumpkins, Sting, Tiesto, TV on the Radio, U2, The Wallflowers, The White Stripes, Wilco, The XX (just DL'd, pretty good)

Among many others. (Including happy techno from 4Chan and newgrounds) 
   ___
d[^.^]b

Anyway, I'm kinda looking for an instrumental band, or happy techno, though whatever suggestions you may have, I'd appreciate. And if you haven't heard of any of these groups, I'd recommend all of them!


----------



## grimtooth (Jan 26, 2010)

Gravenhurst
Bon Iver
Mastodon
Stinking Lizaveta
Ungdomskulen
Rusko
Miss Kittin & The Hacker
Beirut
Massive Attack (Heligoland)

etc.


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rock Band 2 has some Great songs


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2010)

Any human should like Jimi Hendrix.

Check out some of his songs:
The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Purple Haze

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Little Wing

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Red House


btw Don't listen to grimtooth. He is an insane man.


----------



## grimtooth (Jan 26, 2010)

hendrix, good stuff. if you like hendrix check out the randy hansen band.


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 26, 2010)

After looking through my collection these are my favorites excluding hip-hop and rap.

Band of Horses
Bon Iver - some good winter-y tunes
Owen Pallett - new album _Heartland_ is great
Passion Pit
Sublime
The American Dollar
The Thermals


----------



## Sterling (Jan 26, 2010)

Get some of The Blue Man Group's music, they aren't bad.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

You could use LastFM to find music you would like.
You can either make an account and set it up, and then the site will start suggesting which artists you may like.
Or you can go to some of your favorite artists their page, and you will see similar artists there.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah, kudos for picking up on The XX. One of my favourite new bands by a country mile.

A few bands you might like (or not, I dunno):

Delphic

Friendly Fires

Late of the Pier

The Presets

Cut Copy

Fear of Tigers


----------



## WildWon (Jan 27, 2010)

From your list, i have 3 for you:

The Fratellis - A scottish 3some. Kinda the party flair of Franz Ferdinand

Envy On The Coast - A harder Incubus. (i also recommend Incubus lol)

and
Jimmy Eat World - They've been around since 1993 and have not had a bad album. I saw them live and they were stunning. More melodic, and emotional (you could say on the forefront of the Emo scene... but not the current black clothing whiny emo... just very emotional in sound.) GREAT music, one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Ninn (Jan 27, 2010)

how about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAC1x38v6eA


----------

